#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Listando registros de uma coluna e substituindo um trecho dela por outra

## didism2

Olá Senhores, tudo bem com vocês ?

Bom ,sou leigo em SQL e estou com um problema que é o seguinte:

Estou usando o PostGreSQL

Tennho uma tabela chamada OfMessageArchive , contendo a coluna FROMJID

Nessa tabela tenho diversos registros que estão como [email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected] e por aí vai.

Acredito que uns 15 dominios de e-mails diferentes. Não sei quais são todos eles.

Tendo essas informações preciso alterar por exemplo tudo que esteja como @hotmail.com para @empresa.com.br , tudo o que esteja como @bol.com.br , para @empresa.com.br e por aí vai , deixando tudo como [email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected] e por aí vai.

Preciso então de 2 comandos , e essas são as minhas dúvidas:

1 - Qual comando eu comando eu consigo listar todos os registros nessa coluna que estão com @ alguma coisa , sem ter que repeti-los ( estamos falando de quase 45.000 registros) ? 

Exemplo:

Após executar o comando ele mostra que na coluna FROMJID tem os dominios:
@bol.com.br 
@hotmail.com
@gmail.com 

??????????

2 - Eu sabendo quais são os dominios de e-mail que estão cadastrados na coluna FROMJID da tabela OfMessageArchive , qual o comando eu uso para substiruir todos esses dominios @bol.com.br , @gmail.com e por aí vai , por @empresa.com.br , deixando por exemplo [email protected] para [email protected] ?

Muito obrigado galera

----------

